# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil en diarree

## meiss

Hallo,

Ik heb vorige week last gehad van een maag-darm infectie die best hevig was. Bloed gepoept, slijm gepoept en hevige en zwaar drukkende krampen die nog erger zijn als menstruatiepijn. Het is nu gelukkig over.
Maar de betrouwbaarheid van de pil nam natuurlijk wel af in die week.
Ik heb veilig seks gehad met mijn vriend met condoom.
Morgen(zaterdag) slik ik mijn laatste pil van mijn strip, en moet dus dinsdag ongeveer ongesteld worden.
Nu vraag ik mij af. Als ik volgende week zondag weer begin met een nieuwe pil strip, kan ik dan wel weer gewoon zonder condoom vrijen? of is ie dan nog steeds niet betrouwbaar omdat ik tijdens die week diarree heb gehad enz?
Of kan ik tijdens die nieuwe strip wel weer zonder condoom vrijen?
kan iemand me aub helpen?

xx meiss

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Heb je de pil al weer 7 dagen zonder problemen van de diarree geslikt? Is me nl. net niet helemaal duidelijk. Als dit zo is kan je met het begin van je nieuwe strip zonder aanvullende anticonceptie vrijen. Is dit korter dan had je beter meteen door kunnen gaan met je volgende strip ( bij pil met 1 fase). En anders toch nog even aanvullende anticonceptie slikken totdat je weer 7 dagen de pil achtereen geslikt hebt.

----------


## meiss

Nou, ik zal het nog even beter uitleggen want er is nu nog een probleem.

Tijdens mijn pilstrip, in de 2e week kreeg ik last van een best wel hevige maag-darminfectie, waarbij ik dus de hele 2e week hele erge last had van diarree, met bloed, soms alleen slijm gepoept. Tijdens die 2e week normaal de pil geslikt enz, zonder erbij na te denken, dat als je binnen 4 uur na het slkken van de pil diarree krijgt of als je moet overgeven dat je dan een nieuwe pil van je reserve strip moet nemen. Dat heb ik de hele week dus niet gedaan toen, maar wel gewoon me pil ingenomen enz. maar niet die reserves genomen! daar stond ik niet bij stil, dus is de werking van de pil onbetrouwbaar toch?
3e week van pilstrip --> maag-darm infectie was over, heb me strip helemaal afgemaakt.. en zaterdag 11-04-09 was mijn laaste pil van de strip, dus ik moet dan normaal gesproken dinsdag 14-04-09 ongesteld worden... maar nu ben ik het nog niet!!!:|
Ik heb geen onveilige seks gehad tijdens die weken dat ik maag-darm infectie had,, in die 2e week waarbij het zo erg was had ik liever helemaal geen seks omdat ik me zo vies voelde dat ik om het kwartier naar de toilet moest. 
3e week toen het over was, wel seks gehad, maar toen was ik me er wel al van bewust dat de pilniet meer betrouwbaar was omdat ik diaree had gehad en niet de reserve pil had genomen, dus gewoon met condoom gevreeen, goed gecheckt of het niet gescheurd was. Alles prima.

Maar nu ben ik dus nog niet ongesteld. 
Ik kan niet zwanger zijn, maar ik weet niet of ik nou nog wel ongesteld ga worden :|
zondag 19-04-09 moet ik weer beginnen met mijn nieuwe pilstrip. 
Ben ik als ik met die nieuwe pilstrip begin wel weer veilig? Ook om zonder condoom te vrijen? Of is het dan nog steeds zo dat ik onveilig ben omdat die pil die 2e week van de vorige strip niet in mijn lichaam is opgenomen. Dat nu alle veiligheid weg is, en ik dan moet stoppen met de pil, en dan weer wachten tot mijn eerste dag van menstruatie en dan weer helemaal opnieuw beginnen met het slikken van de pil ?
Of kan ik gewoon doorgaan met die nieuwe pilstrip zondag en ben ik dan weer gewooon veilig zoals ik altijd was en kan ik zonder condoom vrijen met mijn vriend?

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen, want het is echt vervelend dat het nu zo gaat  :Frown: 

alstublieft help mij:O :Frown: 

xx meiss

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Bij twijfel zou ik toch wel een zwangerschapstest doen!

Verder zou ik zelf voor de zekerheid toch de eerstkomende pilstrip er nog een condoom gebruiken, in ieder geval de eerste week. Maar ik zou toch wel eerst uitsluiten dat je zeker niet zwanger bent. 

Overigens is het in de 2e week minder erg als je een keer 1 pil niet neemt/ vergeet dan de 1e of 3e week. Maar als het er meerder worden kan je het gewoon beter een veiligheid inbouwen.

----------


## meiss

Ik ben gister(woensdag 15-04) ongesteld geworden, maar vandaag(donderdag) ben ik het bijna niet meer, alleen steeds dat bruine oude bloed.
Dus zwanger ben ik niet  :Smile: 
Maar ik snap het niet helemaal.
Zondag 19-04 begin ik met mijn nieuwe pilstrip.
Maar is de betrouwbaarheid dan wel weer optimaal? of nog steeds niet door die 2e week van de vorige pilstrip waarbij ik diarree had en niet de reserves heb geslikt?
Kan ik dan bij mijn nieuwe pilstrip in de 2e week zonder condoom vrijen?
dat ik de eerste week gewoon met condoom nog doe voor de zekerheid?
het is me niet helemaal duidelijk, sorrry! :Frown: 

xx meiss

----------


## katje45

> Ik ben gister(woensdag 15-04) ongesteld geworden, maar vandaag(donderdag) ben ik het bijna niet meer, alleen steeds dat bruine oude bloed.
> Dus zwanger ben ik niet 
> Maar ik snap het niet helemaal.
> Zondag 19-04 begin ik met mijn nieuwe pilstrip.
> Maar is de betrouwbaarheid dan wel weer optimaal? of nog steeds niet door die 2e week van de vorige pilstrip waarbij ik diarree had en niet de reserves heb geslikt?
> Kan ik dan bij mijn nieuwe pilstrip in de 2e week zonder condoom vrijen?
> dat ik de eerste week gewoon met condoom nog doe voor de zekerheid?
> het is me niet helemaal duidelijk, sorrry!
> 
> xx meiss


Hoi,

Al heb je wat bloedverlies gehad wilt dat niet zeggen dat je niet zwanger kan zijn. Zeker omdat het minder is als normaal. Ik zou zeker voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest doen.

Over de 2e week van je vorige pilstrip had je als ik het goed gelezen hebt zowat de hele week diarree gehad( meer als 4 dagen) ( of is vergis me erin). Als dit te lang duurt kan je een eisprong krijgen en is er een kans om zwanger te worden. Hoeft niet, maar het kan.

Als je met je nieuwe pilstrip begint heb je na 7 dagen weer voldoende veiligheid opgebouwd. Heeft er in de laatste 7 dagen in ieder geval geen eisprong meer plaatsgevonden. Ik hoop dat ik nu wat duidelijker voor je bent.

----------


## meiss

ja het is duidelijker! dankuwel  :Big Grin: 
maar ik ben niet zwanger, want ik heb geen onveilige seks gehad:O
ik heb vaak dat als het weer verandert, dus zoals de laatste tijd dat het ineens vet warm werd, dat mijn menstruatie dan anders word.
Klinkt raar, weet niet of het bestaat maar dat heb ik echt al 4 jaar lang.
als het dan ineens warmer word, dan ben ik echt maar 2 of 3 dagen ongesteld, en die keer daarna als ik ongesteld word is het weer normaal :O

xx meiss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Volgens mij kan het wel hoor, dat je menstruatie veranderd naarmate het weer anders wordt. Althans ik heb er vaker mensen over gehoord, zo heeft een vriendin van mij het ook  :Wink: .

Xxx

----------

